
DF: Malcolm Gladwell Reviews 'Free' by Chris Anderson - sanj
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2009/06/29/gladwell-free
======
ShabbyDoo
The actual review:

[http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/books/2009/07/06/09070...](http://www.newyorker.com/arts/critics/books/2009/07/06/090706crbo_books_gladwell?currentPage=1)

------
pclark
hardly a review..

